# what ammo good for PM9 or MK9



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was wondering if you can use + ammo in the PM9 or the MK9. Have not finalized my puchase but want to know before i make my purchase. I have some 147 grain super sonic target ammo i think either one will handle this fine. i know these are micro guns but if the MK9 will handle the stronger ammo than i guess i will opt for the all steel MK9.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Any of the Kahrs will handle hot ammo.

My PM-9 shot closer to POA with 147 grain ammo than any other. But, with any gun, you are wise to do the bulk of your practice with lighter loads, because the increased pressure from hot loads will eventually start to take a toll on the internal parts.


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

My MK9 seemed to like 124 grain Federal FMJ better than the 115 grain FMJ Federal ammo.


----------

